

Why does America have such a big prison population? - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2013/08/economist-explains-8

======
NicoJuicy
That's a pretty fucked up lie.

The americans have a lot of prisoners, because they are a cheap workforce.

Yes, prisoners have to work in prison. They are cheaper there and
multinationals use them.

Probably some of them buy off judges just to get long sentences in a
particular prison. => employee with no civilian rights is totally awesome if
you need 1000's of them, no?

